# outdoor shooting ranges



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

there is a stickey for indoor shooting ranges what about a list of outdoor shooting ranges


----------



## kyle82 (Apr 28, 2009)

unarmed people are the weakest kind of people. we shouldn't be the ordinary civilians.. we can have a defense more than what we can think of. arm ourselves quickly and be safe all the time. ne_eye:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

kyle82 said:


> unarmed people are the weakest kind of people. we shouldn't be the ordinary civilians.. we can have a defense more than what we can think of. arm ourselves quickly and be safe all the time. ne_eye:


Is there a point to your post....it doesn't seem to answer any questions or make much of a point ....????


I agree with you hunting fool a sticky or list for that would be great!


----------



## CMich Sportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

Lets start a list

Lansing Area

the Capitol Area Sportsmans League has both 3D and sight in ranges.

Chief Okemos Sportsmans club in Dimondale has at least a 3D maybe more.

you may have to be members or pay a fee to get in though, i haven been to either in a few years.

ill edit with web sites when I can post them


----------



## huntoholic (Jan 15, 2008)

There is Capitol Archery in redford Mi just outside of detroit. 30 targets indoor with elevated shots out to I believe 35 yards. Great place to shoot. 

Capitolarchery.com


----------

